# As an officer do you need to learn french?



## Wason (19 Sep 2007)

Right now I'm an officer cadet in the reserves, but I plan on going reg force one day. Will I have to know french?


----------



## Greymatters (19 Sep 2007)

If you wish to get higher than Major in your career its pretty much a neccesity...


----------



## medaid (19 Sep 2007)

What GM said. In the PRes French is nit required or necessary for promotion to Senior Officer ranks. However, French is required for the RegF for career advancement. NOW, many of us have heard of those who skipped SLT, however, it will have to be done at a later time anyways. Get it over with when you're young. Rnjoy being paid to learn a language! I know I would if I had a chance.


----------



## Wason (19 Sep 2007)

Right now I'm taking it in university and I'm sucking pretty badly at it. The only french course offered here is an intermediate level and I need to start at beginner since the French I learned in high school is useless.
I want to drop it.

Will the army pay for me to learn it later on in my life?


----------



## ggranatstein (19 Sep 2007)

I second all that was said. But I would add one thing.

As an Anglo officer working and living in Quebec, it's not just about promotion... I firmly believe that it's the duty of an officer to be able to communicate with his soldiers in their official language. 

Of course, living in Quebec, we have the advantage of being exposed to both languages from birth, but anyone should make the effort as you will encounter Franco troops all over the country.

It's not just about language, tests, and promotion, it's about leadership too!


----------



## medaid (19 Sep 2007)

Okay. I think this should be the last freebie for anyone seeking info on SLT.

The answer to your question is YES, and only if you're RegF or a PRes with an actual need of it.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Sep 2007)

Ahhh yes, SLT

Lots about it to read here if you search first

locked

Milnet.ca staff


----------

